# New Guy Here Help with Rocker,Camber,Flat.



## tRic (Dec 9, 2013)

2nd Year hitting the slopes. Very Much a beginner still. 
Last year i learned to ride with the Burton LTR's and I'm looking to purchase my own gear this year. however the problem is, i ride on different terrains on the east coast and i can't figure out whats type of board would be best for any terrain.
-Rocker?
-Camber? 
-Flat?
-RCR?
-RFR?
-CRC?
-Thank You in Advance. 

link to my research:
Snowboard Sizing & Buyer's Guide | evo


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jan 17, 2013)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/37496-rocker-camber-everything-between.html
this will help read pro's & con's
i ride RCR over here, all rocker sucks for the ice


----------



## tRic (Dec 9, 2013)

Thank you. Helped a lot.


----------



## Eightfingers (Feb 12, 2010)

Where do you ride on the east coast?


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Another vote for RCR profile, IMO very forgiving with catching edges and great for a novice/intermediate rider.


----------



## NickShake (Nov 18, 2011)

16gkid said:


> Another vote for RCR profile, IMO very forgiving with catching edges and great for a novice/intermediate rider.


I agree, RCR is a good choice for beginner. I would definitely go with RCR if I were you.


----------



## Bparmz (Sep 7, 2011)

Eightfingers said:


> Where do you ride on the east coast?


I'm wondering the same. And where do you ride? I'm in upstate NY as well, I'm an instructor at Gore.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Learn on camber. Then thank me for helping you to develope proper riding technique.


----------

